# Arctic Open 2015 - Tromsø, Norway. (Northern lights guaranteed!)



## Olenik (Jan 28, 2015)

A competition, north of the Arctic circle, for the first time ever!

It will be held february 22.

Registration!

It will be held on the Univerity of Tromsø campus; with bus connections all over the place.


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 28, 2015)

OH. My. God. Want to go sooooo bad, since last time I went to NEU and didn't see Auroras', I've wanted to go there. What a shame I am more than 10,000 miles away, in Taiwan...


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't think a lot of people would go there.


----------



## Olenik (Jan 28, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> I don't think a lot of people would go there.



I think some people might, for the novelty and remoteness, and ofcourse Nordic cubers.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 28, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> I don't think a lot of people would go there.



Looking at his WCA profile, there's been competitions in Norway before. Plus, just the location might attract some cubers in the Europe area that are willing to travel to competitions. The location itself will probably attract a few of them. I would love to go to a competition like this, but I live in Canada and I don't really get to travel for comps though.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 28, 2015)

Olenik said:


> A competition, north of the Arctic circle, for the first time ever!


But not during either midnight sun or polar night. Not funny


----------

